# hashtag



## rupertbrooke

English term or phrase: hashtag
Often used now on twitter, how is this word translated into Turkish? Suggestions may be sağlama or etiket or sağlama etiketi. But neither word seems to me to render the English, as in: 'hashtag, yolo [you only lıve once].


----------



## CocoG

This sign is rarely used in Turkey, except in cheques, and to a lesser extent, before numbers. In fact, I don't really know what it's called, I'd probably call it _numara işareti_. When we talk about the hashtag on Twitter, or any other social media, we too say _hashtag_.


----------



## ancalimon

My suggestion would be "konu takısı".


----------



## Reverence

Are we talking about the hash sign in particular? İf so, it's called _diyez_. Otherwise, people mostly seem to go with _etiket_ when they talk about twitter hashtags. Some even try to incorporate the original word into Turkish as it is, so you're very likely to come across abominations such as, "#agzimaagzimavurun hashtagından takip edebilirsiniz beni."


----------



## rupertbrooke

Hashtag preceding a message may be defined thus:- it is simply a way for people to search on twitter for tweets that have a common topic and to begin a conversation. For example, if you search on #LOST (or #Lost or #lost, because it's not case-sensitive), you'll get a list of tweets related to the TV show. What you won't get are tweets that say "I lost my wallet yesterday" because "lost" isn't preceded by the hash tag. Young people will often use the word in conversation, e.g. 'Hashtag, yolo: totes amaze! Yolo is an acronym for 'you only live once' & 'totes amaze' means 'totally amazing'. I don't know how 'yolo: totes amaze' would go into Turkish but I'm sure that someone could translate it! A challenge, indeed. Thanks to all for their contributions. PS. Can you translate agzima agzima vurun &c.?


----------



## WildWest

I personally prefer using the term _hashtag_ myself when I want to talk about that, and honestly I have never thought what it might mean in Turkish until now. Many terms in English, especially the ones related to technology, business and everyday life, are used in Turkish too. I searched for the foreign words we tend to use in Turkish. For example;

"Bana geçen gün bahsettiğin o _link_i yollar mısın sana zahmet?" 

I can imagine a context in which I talk about the link of a certain website that my friend has told me about. The word link means bağlantı in Turkish, but we hardly ever use it.

"Her şey _spontane_ gelişti" --> Spontane, a word derived from spontaneous as you may guess, means kendiliğinden in Turkish.

"Söylediğine göre _part-time_ iş arıyormuş" --> Part-time means yarım gün [in this context].

<->

I copied those words from a few short articles on the foreign words used in Turkish, which I found through Google, and provided you with some examples I could think of. Hope this will be of some help.


----------



## rupertbrooke

Thanks so much, WildWest! A truly comprehensive list indeed: English is so dominant throughout so many countries. French is trying to reverse the trend. For hashtag it is now - the amusement ot many French people - mot-clic/ mot-dièse.


----------



## WildWest

rupertbrooke said:


> Thanks so much, WildWest! A truly comprehensive list indeed: English is so dominant throughout so many countries. French is trying to reverse the trend. For hashtag it is now - the amusement ot many French people - mot-clic/ mot-dièse.



You are welcome  All these things aside, I think ancalimon's suggestion is suitable. However, I don't prefer a Turkish term for the word hashtag since all Twitter users are us youngsters and we tend to use English words for most of tech terms.


----------

